# Cherry Shrimp



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

So im picking up some cherry shrimp in the next day or two, and I want to make sure they are as happy as possible. I'm only picking up about 5 of them to start with, since its a relatively small tank and I dont want to over crowd them.

What kind of things can I personally feed them to make sure they are getting all the nutrients they need? I realize they eat the bacteria etc in the tank, and thats all fine and dandy, but I like to be able to offer special treats as well to all my fish. So what would be considered a treat for them?

Do they have any specific kind of plant preferences? If not, im just going to add some random plants that im picking up to the tank, to provide them with some hiding places if they so choose.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

They like algae wafers. I feed mine HBH Crab and Lobster bites too, which has calcium and stuff that they need. Make sure whatever you feed them doesn't have copper in it.

They like moss the most from what I can tell, but they will hang out in any plants you put in the tank.


Are you keeping them with fish?


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

Mine love nibbling moss, and they tend to eat the bits of stuff that gets trapped on the moss as well. My shrimp are attracted like magnets to my riccia, but from what I have seen, riccia is usually tough to find. I got mine by accident mixed in with duckweed and watersprites.


----------



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

Mine will be kept with just 1 betta, who after I have been observing for almost a month now, I have no worries that he will leave them alone.

So maybe I should pick up some java moss for them. My only concern is that I know its such a fast growing plant, I didnt want it to over take my tank. I suppose though if I clip it regularly, I wont have that issue.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

If you have low lighting and you shade it a little, it won't grow fast. I have it in medium-ish lighting and its a bit shaded and I haven't had to trim or anything yet.


----------



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, at the moment it is a low lighting tank. However I am looking to adjust the lighting and increase it some more. As some of the other plants im adding may need it. Even my low light plants didnt originally do so well in the tank, so I want to make some adjustments so I dont have a repeat of dead plants.

That being said, I can always clip out my java moss and share it with my local plant community here in my area that im a member of if it does over take, so I guess its a moot point, haha.


----------

